# Small reservoir trolling



## fishtybo (Apr 29, 2011)

I just got a 10' boat with trolling motor. I've been trying to troll for perch and saugeyes but am having problems. Only caught a handful of perch and a bunch of catfish. I've been using crawler harnesses and jig heads tipped with leeches or minnows. I could really use some help. It seems like I either drag bottom to much or aren't hitting bottom.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bottom bouncers and worm harnesses? That's what I'd try. It would kind of be like a poor man's downrigger. Hold a steady speed and reel in or let out line so that bouncer and harness is near the bottom or ticking occasionally.You'd have to figure out the ideal weight so look at some of those weight changing setups. Being a saugeye angler,if you're not near bottom,you won't catch many.Goes for crankbaits as well.If going the crank route,match it's depth rating to your reservoir.Example, I fish indian so 6' is avg depth. Bomber Bo2's and Bandit 100's with up to 75' of line released,sometimes less than 50'.I've caught them with less than 20' out. We'll even run some of the deeper 04's and let out even less line with rod tips propped straight out just to get some yardage out.You don't need much line released to catch saugeye. Keep that crank occasionally ticking bottom and 3 mph speed is optimum on those type of baits.If hitting too much,shorten the line a half foot at a time till you get that occasional tap.


I'm no help to you on the perch.The catfish will tear up your cranksbaits as well,even at 3 mph.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Jointed Rapala Shad Rap in the Shad patern. I like some silver tinsel on the tail hook. Troll at about 2 mph and stay in 12 to 14 foot of water. I get Perch, Crappie, Bluegill, Bass, and Catfish.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Try using a floating jig with a leech for saugeye. Put a slip sinker on your line above a small swivel. Then use about 14" of leader from the swivel to the floating jig. This can also work with a piece of nightcrawler. The sinker can drag the bottom and the floating jig will rise up a few inches. You can change the length of the leader to determine how high up the jig swims.


----------



## fishtybo (Apr 29, 2011)

How heavy of a bottom bouncer for 14'-16' running 12 lb mono. I will have too try the crankbaits too. I appreciate the help.


----------



## jaximus (Jun 30, 2013)

i do a lot of trolling. nearly all of it behind my canoe or kayak. from my experience, if you are getting catfish, youre best off just moving to another spot. they are more aggressive than walleye/sauger and tend to be in similar locations. 

walleye/sauger are smart fish. if youre getting frustrated not catching them and catching cats instead, they are getting just as frustrated at not getting a meal. they will move to a different area, so should you


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Heck, I like catfish.  I caught a nice one last night. If they are big, I sometimes smoke them. YUM!


----------

